

Instrument Your Business - acl
http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2010/02/10/instrument-your-business

======
DenisM
It's a good premise, but suggestions seem very basic. Any advanced suggestions
or case studies?

I'll volunteer one - I keep track of hours spent on tech support and make sure
the number goes down over time. This requires bug fixing, usability changes,
or sometimes even adding features that are so frequently requested it's easier
to add them than explain why you won't.

